# Alutech on Tour



## Iceman79 (21. Mai 2019)

*Das Küstenkommando kommt in den Pott!*

Am 01. Und 02.06.2019 rollt das Küstenkommando mal nicht in die Alpen, sondern macht einen Abstecher zu den Malochern in den Pott.

Als Teil der Test Tour kommen wir nach Herdecke zum Landhotel Bonsmann´s Hof in die Wittbräuckerstraße 38.

Von dort aus gehen einige Trails los oder aber sie liegen in unmittelbarer Nähe, um unsere Modelle zu testen.

Zum Testen haben wir unsere aktuellen Bikes Fanes 6, Cheaptrick und Tofane 2 in sämtlichen Größen am Start. Zum Bestaunen bringen wir jedoch noch das ein oder andere Schmankerl mit wie das Sennes 3 oder unsere LoveOrHate-Modelle.

Aber auch der Kapitän Jürgen Schlender wird Euch vor Ort Rede und Antwort stehen und evtl. sogar mit Euch eine Runde biken.

 Um die Bikes für eine Testfahrt ausführen zu können benötigt Ihr nur einen Helm, Euren Personalausweis und, wenn Ihr noch nicht 18 seid eine Haftungserklärung Eurer Eltern.

Im Landhotel Bonsmann´s Hof kann man natürlich direkt vor Ort nächtigen, eine Übernachtung gibt es ab 60 € mit Frühstück, zu buchen direkt über www.bonsmannshof.de ,Telefon 02330-80020 oder Email [email protected] .

Vor Ort wird das Landhotel dann in Beschlag genommen: in der Bikearena bekommt Ihr die volle Breitseite an Testbikes präsentiert, im Biergarten wird für Verpflegung gesorgt.

Jeweils ab 10:00 Uhr beginnt die Ausgabe der Testbikes, zur Mittagszeit bietet sich zum Auffüllen der Akkus (muskulär) ein reichhaltiges Grillangebot. Bis 18:00 Uhr könnt Ihr dann fleißig testen, bevor es am danach zum Abendprogramm übergeht.

Wir freuen uns tierisch auf dieses Abenteuer und mit Euch ein paar lässige Tage zu verbringen!

Wir sehen uns in Herdecke!


----------



## fofiman (28. Mai 2019)

Aha, das klingt sehr gut!
Dann kann ich ja endlich mal die Tofane probefahren.
Kann / muss / sollte man reservieren oder wer zuerst kommt bekommt seine Größe??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (28. Mai 2019)

Hi, 

eine Reservierung ist nicht möglich. Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zu erst ‍♂️


----------

